# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  GRAPHIC VIDEO Dr. Lindsey Combo scar repair/crown repair

## Dr. Lindsey

This middle aged, asian, dark hair/light skin, fine haired, health educator had 2 previous strip cases elsewhere which left him with a poor scar and not much in the crown.  We started off to FUE him but as I discuss in the video, his hair just fractured upon removal.  We switched to a scar excision, 3 layer trichophytic closure, and got a good scar, and good crown result, albeit with his finer hairs.  

The video hits the high points pretty well.


Dr. Lindsey



The video is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPCHvMd1v7w

----------


## Hairbrain

Great video. Thanks for fully showing all the details in each of your videos (lighting aside  :Smile:  ).  Your ability to do the repair work you do with often compromised donor is very impressive as well as the scar revisions.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks hairbrain, yeah, no real secrets at my office.  In fact we had a competitor a few years ago who sent his nurse( I found out later) disguised as a hairstylist over to watch me do a case.  A real gorgeous redhead...my inherent weakness.  The patient had no problem letting her watch the case and she said she'd send patients my way.   2 months later a patient comes in from this guy's office, and somehow we were talking about redheads...and he says how hot this other doctors rep is...so we google her.  Low and behold, she was the "stylist" who came to watch me do a surgery.  

Now there is more to doing surgery, hair facelift noses...than you can learn from an observer who sees one case... thus I don't mind showing everything on videos.   For example, I take online video guitar lessons...if it were so easy to be Jimmy Page...as much as I practice AND watch videos, I ought to be flawless on guitar...but it just aint that easy.

Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Hairbrain

> Thanks hairbrain, yeah, no real secrets at my office.  In fact we had a competitor a few years ago who sent his nurse( I found out later) disguised as a hairstylist over to watch me do a case.  A real gorgeous redhead...my inherent weakness.  The patient had no problem letting her watch the case and she said she'd send patients my way.   2 months later a patient comes in from this guy's office, and somehow we were talking about redheads...and he says how hot this other doctors rep is...so we google her.  Low and behold, she was the "stylist" who came to watch me do a surgery.  
> 
> Now there is more to doing surgery, hair facelift noses...than you can learn from an observer who sees one case... thus I don't mind showing everything on videos.   For example, I take online video guitar lessons...if it were so easy to be Jimmy Page...as much as I practice AND watch videos, I ought to be flawless on guitar...but it just aint that easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Lindsey


 
Funny story Dr. Lindsey. No doubt your correct "it aint that easy".  It takes much more then memorizing the minor pentatonics on the fretboard in all the positions to becoming a Jimmy Page just as Im sure it takes more than watching hours of HT videos to becoming the next Dr. Lindsey......
One last thought though, becoming a great guitarist may increase your chances of meeting a greater number of knockout redheads than being a highly regarded HT surgeon,  however since I am neither I can offer no empirical data........... :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks Hairbrain... my blonde wife will be thrilled that you have given me advice on how to meet redheads.

Dr. L

----------


## paulfoulkes

Awesome video Dr. Lindsey.

Found really interesting watching this piece of video that explains the whole scenario of Hair Transplanting step by step.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Hey thanks for the comments.  Many of my 150 videos have step by step coverage of topics ranging from small frontals, to repair cases, to 2nd or 3rd cases.   Just hit my youtube page.

Thanks

Dr. Lindsey

----------

